# Audison VRX 6.420 repair and modification...



## bmwlove (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking for recommendations on who is able to modify my 6.420.2 chrome shadow and give it a once over. I want to run it active and the crossovers are pretty limiting. Did some research and found the modifications I would want. 

Link for reference:









Audison VRx6.420 доработки в директ.


Audison VRx6.420 директ




halin-vrx6.blogspot.com


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I have that amp too brand new , never used because of the crossovers, give Steve mantz (zed audio) for that mod, he told me to send it to him but I don’t think I’ll ever use it so it’s just sitting in my garage


----------

